# Punky and Elly



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Best buddies!

Punky is about a year and a half, she's some sort of Siamese mix.

Elly is 4 months, her mother has half tortoiseshell, half siamese. Her siblings were Tuxedos or of similar markings, so we have to assume her father was a tuxedo.

Enjoy!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are so cute, sooner or later Elly wont be able to fit on the cat stand with Punky! <<))


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Yeah, she's already getting a little too big for it.

I guess we'll need a bigger stand!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Just like kids, cats can sure outgrow these things pretty quick! :lol:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Great pictures and very cute kitties. They look like best buds!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Gorgeous kitties!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're beautiful. Yep, kitkat's right. Elly won't fit up there soon! You'll have to get these buddies a larger perch.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Lovely! Elly especially.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks!  

I think Elly's right ear is larger than her left. You can't really see in the photo, but I don't think I've ever seen a cat with two different sized ears, has anyone else?


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

VERY cute!!! So, whats the secret, how'd you get them to become friends???


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

My parents have two cats and a dog, when I first brought Punky to the family summer home for a vacation, she got along just fine. She swatted the dog once, and that was it. She played with other cats so much that my mom said I could bring her next time I visit.  

At first, Punky absolutely hated Elly. Swatted her, hissed, the works... Even though I was told not to, I forced them to contact each other. It usually ended with Elly getting swatted and Punky running and hiding.

The third night I had Elly, it was real late, maybe 3am, I was sitting in the living room chair, and they slowly started to play with the same toy. Within a few days they were playing for hours on end.

Today they spent about 75% of their day either wrestling or sleeping together. I always knew Punky was lonely when I'd leave for work, she'd sleep by the front door. (It'd hit her everytime I opened it, and she never did that when I was home.) So that was my main reason for getting Elly, so Punky could have a pet of her own. :lol:


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hmm, maybe I need a good toy that they can play with together. Any advice anyone? What kinds of toys are "2 cat" toys?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

When I had four cats that did not grow up together, their favorite game was: Climb in the big paper bag and I'll jump on it. Then I'll chase you all over the house. Take turns. Very expensive toy!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Get a decent sized box, maybe 24 inches wide, 24 to 36 inches tall. 

Be creative with it, you could cut one flap off and make sure you put the other three down, cut some holes about an inch or two in diameter in the side so that they can paw at each other. The simplest toys are the best.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Oh they paw at eachother and chase eachother around, I'm just not sure if its playing or fighting. They both do it tho and when they catch eachother, they lock bodies and bite and smash their back legs against eachother. Samhain always shreaks and I can't stand it. I just don't know if they are playing or not. This is really the only contact they have. When they are calm, they won't go near eachother. And if one happens to walk by the other, they will smack them or Samhain will growl. I really wish it'd stop...


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Your kitties are lovely, Padunk - I enjoy the pictures. I like the idea with the box  !
As for the way they play - Tanyuh - maybe it is a way of socializing. They will soon know when to stop. I am assuming it is a process that has to take place in order for them to learn to respect each other. I know that is what dogs do - they may get rough in the beginning but along the way they let each other know when it gets a little too rough.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

You think it is playing? I just don't know....Why do they seem to hate eachother all the other times? Samhain won't even go in the kitchen if he's in there and they will swat almost every time they walk by eachother. Samhain has lived with 2 other male cats in her lifetime (when we go away at Christmas we leave her with my boyfriend's sister and she has had 2 male cats during Samhain's 7 years). They always got along. Samhain took a week or so to adjust to a new environment but then they became fast friends. But for some reason, it isn't happening with Psi. I think the other 2 males WORSHIPPED Samhain and that's why they got along and that Psi is still too young to understand what Samhain "expects" in a male friend. I hope as he gets older they will sort their relationship out because I hate hearing Samhain shreak all the time and I am SO JEALOUS of pictures with cats sleeping together, sniff.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I think it is a process of learning and Samhain should give Psi a little while. He is still a little "kid" now. And kids love to defy ... that is what is funny about them .. :twisted: sometimes


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hehehe, ya, sometimes. 

That is why I am counting down the days until March when he will be a year old. I know I will miss his kitten days though!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Even if they aren't playing, I'm sure they'll be fine in the long run. Unfortunately, not all pairs are best buds. 

I read somewhere a while back about the incompatibilities of cats with a social personality (friendly to everyone and strangers) and cats with a defensive personality. (hides under the bed when strangers come or when cleaning and furniture moving is done).


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tanyuh, most of those cats were raised together. Don't feel bad. I believe they'll become friends. I hope I'm right.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

> I read somewhere a while back about the incompatibilities of cats with a social personality (friendly to everyone and strangers) and cats with a defensive personality. (hides under the bed when strangers come or when cleaning and furniture moving is done).


They are both social cats, definitely. Samhain is always the first to greet the pizza guy hehe and she is always right at the door when we come home. Psi is a bit more apathetic. He saunters to the door and is always yawning when we get home hehe. 

I hope you're right Jeanie, I get SO JEALOUS when I see pictures of kitties together, sniff.


----------



## arclyte (Nov 20, 2003)

well, not to make you too jealous, but my kittens sleep together. it's very cute. but they are brother and sister. they do their fair share of fighting though, too. i thought it was just the male being aggressive with the female but after watching them play for a while i see that she can be just as antagonistic. he's larger though, so i think he just usually comes out on top unless she sneak attacks him (which she does whenever the oppurtunity arises). i think a certain amount of play & real fighting is necessary for them to set boundaries, and a kitten is going to be especially playful, probably too much so for a full grown cat. so she's probably just pissed that he has so much energy to spend on playing with her. i've had that with a few full grown/kitten pairings. as the kitten starts to grow and becomes a little less active i'm sure they'll warm up to each other... but until he learns her boundaries i'm sure she won't stop vocalizing to let him know where they lie...


----------

